# stick insect privet question



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

does anyone know if stick insects that eat privet will eat golden privet?


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Golden privet is in the genus of Ligustrum too so they should eat it but I'm not 100% sure :/


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks like it's little more than a variegated version of normal privet and I'd hazard a guess that the colour is the only difference between the two...


----------



## linaelvira (Sep 21, 2011)

My Black Beauty eats it same as normal privet, I believe Crab Man is right in that it's just a variegated form of the same species.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

ok thanks everyone :2thumb:


----------

